# Satisfaction guaranteed?



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Bought a DYT4000 (18.5hp) to replace tired LT1000. Thought it would be fast but after 2 mows, not impressed with larger hp, seems to take just as long. SHould have sprung for GT 5000 with larger deck. My neighbor said, just take it back and get the bigger one. Will Sears really do that?? The tractor has 5 hrs on it. I'd be willing to pay "restocking" fee or whatever. Anyone had any first hand experience with this?


----------



## Durwood (Sep 16, 2003)

Sears is very lenient and wants you to be happy. They will take it back and let you get a bigger one. You made an honest mistake.
Do it right away though. The quicker the better. Just tell them you're not happy with the one you have now.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

How long has been since you purchased the tractor? Sears will be more willing to work with you if you tell them you want to change to a GT5k, and the reasons why.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Welcome muchgrass:friends: I think all pretty much has a 30 day return and if you are going to upgrade i don't think they will have a problem with it.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

2 weeks yestedrday since I picked it up. Have used twice (5.3 hr on meter) Just not as much improved over my old one as I thought it would be. First time I used, the grass was real thick,but this last wknd second use normal mowing. I think the 48" deck and a few more HP is what I need. I waxed when new, and cleaned after each use, but feel real awkward going back to return though.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

muchgrass welcome to TF!
You say you feel bad about returning it, but how bad do you feel about keeping it? My guess is you'll feel worse keeping something you're never going to be satisfied with. Besides sears has the return policy and you're willing to take a bigger more expensive tractor. After all, it's not like you're returning it and going elsewhere. I really don't think they'll have a problem with the trade up. After your first ride on the GT5000, you'll feel much better and wonder why you waited. Good luck!


----------



## Deerehunter (May 28, 2004)

Like to others said, take it back, explain to the salesman your not happy with it and you want the bigger model. If the salesman gives you a hard time, doesn't happen often, but does happen, tell him you want to talk to the store manager. If all else fails, make a big todo :argue: #[email protected]$: about it in the store and see how fast you get results. Last thing they want is others to see an unhappy customer. More then likely the latter won't be needed.


----------



## PaulB2868 (Sep 1, 2004)

Sears has a "Satisifaction Guarantee" policy. Basically if you are not satisified they will make it right even if they have to refund the whole amount. Be patient but persistant though. If you back a saleman or department manager into a corner you may have to contact the store manager. If that fails, a letter to the president of Sears will ALWAYS result in the customer getting what they ask for.

I just purchased a DGT6000 and looked at a returned DGT5000. The lady who owned it said there was a problem with the transmission slipping. When the store investigated they found that she was trying to cut a hill so steep that the tractor was sliding down! They gave her a full refund even though the tractor was over a year old and obviously well used!

Paul Brown


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

I guess they do guarantee satisfaction. All I wanted was a faster cut time than my old 11 hp/42" LT. I thought upgrading to 18.5 hp would do it. I do feel bad returning the DYT, although they will get $900. more from me. . Hopefully going up to the GT with 26hp/48" cut will give me what I need.


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

My experience has been very positive with returns. You are well within the 30 day window. And good point made about how you would feel if you don't try/ask. Simply put it is not the right tractor for your needs. That should be reason enough alone for you to get a hassle free return.

You also have taken great care of it that says alot about you as a client.

You should not have to pay any restocking fee, however, you may have to pay for delivery on the new tractor unless you can pick it up.


Make the call - while your'e at it get the DGT6000


----------



## klein444 (Jun 11, 2004)

My experience has been very positive with returns. You are well within the 30 day window. And good point made about how you would feel if you don't try/ask. Simply put it is not the right tractor for your needs. That should be reason enough alone for you to get a hassle free return.

You also have taken great care of it that says alot about you as a client.

You should not have to pay any restocking fee, however, you may have to pay for delivery on the new tractor unless you can pick it up.


Make the call - while your'e at it get the DGT6000


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

muchgrass: 

i just did exactly what you are proposing. i had a dyt4000 (25 hp kohler) and after a year and over 50 hours, i returned it for an upgrade. i did have an extended warranty - but i do not think that makes a difference.

i went with a gt5000 with the b&s 26hp. i was advised to stay away from the 50" deck... others here could probably tell you why. the 48 was fine for me, anyway.

i am much, much happier with the gt5000 (auto). i did not really like the foot pedal controls on the 4000... no power in reverse at all...

where do you live? i know the guys at the local sears are excellent - very helpful and willing to work things how to keep you happy and coming back.

john


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Hopefully everyones advice is correct. I'm headed to Sears (SOuth Jersey) tonite. I thought the DYT would "cut it" (pun intended) but it just doesn't have the umph I'm looking for. My wife says I shouldn't have been so cheap and bought the bigger one first time. This is a real stretch of the budget, but I believe will do the job. Thanks to all for feedback.


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

one last thought:

the price up here (southern new england) is about $2100 for the gt5000 (auto) with the 26hp B&S. its been on sale (i guess end of season type thing).

not sure what you paid for your dyt 4000 - i was able to get a pretty good price as i was going the husqvarna direction and they met/beat the price and got pretty aggressive. when i did the upgrade a month or so ago, i had to return my plow, wheel weights, etc as nothing would fit on the gt. no problem, they picked up the old and dropped off the new in one shot.

my point is, they should stand behind the product. have three reasons why you are dissappointed with its performance and make it clear that a return is the only option and that you would consider, if you do not have to come up with much out of pocket, that a craftsman upgrade would be an option, i.e. the gt5000. otherwise, a refund is in order and you will go look at the john deeres. (sears does not sell those - they do sell the Husqvarna so that cannot be thrown at them).

i would be if you are nice, but firm, that you will only come out paying a few bucks. i was very very very happy with the way my swap went...

john


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

The DYT was 1299, current for GT is 2199 so major jump in $$. I hadn't thought to mention going to another brand, I was actually looking at Cub Cadet, didn't (and still don't) care for the turning radius of GT. Realistically, I just want a fair deal, but doin a little dance with the sales guy couldn't hurt. Thanks.


----------



## JTD1 (Aug 2, 2004)

my dyt4000 had the kohler 25hp and was quite a bit more. the price difference was almost nothing for the upgrade.

good luck - let us know how you make out.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Thanks I will let you know how I do. I feel better about my decision to return it after hearing from everyone. Thanks.

Yea the DYT only had the 18.5 hp, which in my cheapo brain I thought would be much better than the 11 hp I was running. Unfortunately decks were same size (42") and with the DYT manual trans, 4th a little too slow and 5th too fast for mowing. Left me with basically same cut time as old LT. Looking forward to trying with bigger HP and deck.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

They do stand behind their words. Just got back from Sears exchanging my three week old DYT4K (18hp/6 spd/42") for a new GT5K (26hp/auto/48"). Just explained after using for three mows was not happy with power and performance. No problems at all, they even carried the 12mo no payments/no interest over to the GT which only has 4 mo promotion. Of course I did need to cough up another 900 clams. They are delivering new and picking up old Tues. Can't wait.


----------



## snowmower (May 19, 2004)

That's great news. Be sure to snap a few pics of your new baby before you get her all dirty.  

Me personally, tractors are like women, fun to drive and I like mine dirty.

SnowMower


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Sears does stand behind their words. They picked up the 18.5 hp DYT400 I was not happy with and left a new 26 hp GT5000 Tuesday. What a beast the twin is. HOWEVER I check out the new machine and very quickly realize the seat is not the nicely padded Craftsman seat for the GT. Its a cheeeeezy Poulan seat (don't know who they were trying to fool). Called the sales guy. very apologetic, reordered correct seat to arrive UPS next week and told me to keep the old one(ebay?). Even offered tech to come out and install. I think I can handle. Unfortunately its going to rain next 3 days so tractor is in th garage getting waxed. Will post pix if the sun ever comes out..


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

muchgrass
Keep the seat and leave it on until it cracks. Then install the nice new one and keep this as a spare.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Actually thats what I going to do, just in reverse. I'll use the comfy new craftsman seat now and in 20 yrs when its flattened, put on the cheapo seat that will look and feel good. 
Can't believe I offered to bring it in to the store, and they said no thanks. Its $129 at sears parts.com


----------



## leolav (Sep 16, 2003)

Congrats on your successful crusade. You should be happy now!!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

$129 for a Sears seat? WOW!!!! Deere doesn't charge that much. A replacement seat for a 316 is less than $70. Glad you had no hassles upgrading to what you want.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Muchgrass
Wishfull thinking on 20 years from a craftsman seat. 3-5 maybe, especially if you use it in the winter. It will crack like glass when it's below freezing. That's why I said use up the cheap one first.


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

Thats a good idea, I'll use the comfy craftstsman seat to mow(warm weather, lotsa seat hours), and the cheapo one in winter (frigid cold, wet ass). 
I can't believe the seat price either, that must be where they make the money. I wanted an hourmeter like the DYT had (stupid that the GT doesn't have one) and they want $72.00!!!


----------



## muchgrass (Sep 5, 2004)

I am cooking now...seat is soo comfy . The 26 hp Vtwin is a HUGE improvement over the 18 hp DYT. I can't believe how quiet and smooth it runs. With blades not engaged don't need ear plugs even. Ordered an hourmeter from northerntool and will wait til next season to order mulching kit for 48" deck. This machine eats grass 

If you want a good mower, buy a DYT4K with Vtwin, lotsa power and great turning radius. For a couple hundred more, I opted for the GT to use serious attachments. 

Next step is Johnnybucket for cleaning stall of stupid wifes horse , oops, I mean wife's stupid horse, and lots of other work needed on 5 acrs.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

OUCH! Muchgrass!
I'm sure you meant to say loving wife's stupid horse.  If I had made that comment, my loving wife would put me in the "no fly" zone for a month


----------

